# Artists carve beautiful flowers on wood



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

Continue to be the skills of the artisan where I work


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Good video, Yamato! I really like watching your folks do the carving, sort of makes me want to do some carving but I'm not sure the results would be anything like we see in the video.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

wow ~ just simply awesome the way your carvers just knock these projects out.
I know they have years and years of carving experience under their belt, but they still make it look so easy.


----------



## panamajuice (Apr 23, 2021)

This is a whole new level of woodworker... makes me wanna think twice before calling myself one.


----------



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

difalkner said:


> Good video, Yamato! I really like watching your folks do the carving, sort of makes me want to do some carving but I'm not sure the results would be anything like we see in the video.


give it a try and I believe you will too


----------



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

John Smith_inFL said:


> wow ~ just simply awesome the way your carvers just knock these projects out.
> I know they have years and years of carving experience under their belt, but they still make it look so easy.


Actually, it's not that simple, it takes us more than a week to complete the carving


----------

